# EEEKKK HELP



## 420babymomma (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey fellow 420 friendly mommas out there... I am so stumped and bummed. I currently live in Missouri and am about 13 weeks pregnant with my second child. WOOT WOOT! With my first LO we lived in Cali for the first four-five months of my pregnancy then moved to MO and got on medicaid and started seeing a doctor here instead of the midwife I was seeing in cali. All went super well with the pregnancy as for no drug screenings during pregnancy. I stopped two months before due to get clean just in case seeing as how MO isn't a MJ friendly state. However with this pregnancy I went to my first prenatal appt around 10-11 weeks where they did drug test me this time... and it came back positive for MJ. I am also on medicaid with the pregnancy. So my question comes down to is it routine to drug test in the beginning of pregnancy here in MO if you are on medicaid or are the suspicious of me? I have had HORRIBLE morning sickness without my medicine and feel as though the stresses are prob. worse on the baby than the MJ ever could be? Please anyone give my mind some relief as to why they tested me? How often they do? Do I need to stay clean the rest.... ahhh my mind. Thank you mommas for any words of advice?!!!


----------



## canadianhippie (Jul 1, 2010)

come re-post in our autumn and winter cannabis thread, alot of those mama's are great on laws pertaining to each state, my username will tell you i dont know state laws!

Im going to say, that if your getting a drug test so early ( i cant believe they do that!) that I would steer clear, not worth the risk, and although cannabis helps hugely for severe morning sickness, im not sure how a medical doctor would take that....anyways come repost and see what the mama's say

good luck and congrats on your pregnancy!


----------

